# Virginia 2A Sanctuary Movement Exposes Rift Between Elitist Gun-Grabbers and Heartland Democrats



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/v...elitist-gun-grabbers-and-heartland-democrats/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Anti gun folks need to remember that there is a constitutional right to keep and bear arms that can not be infringed.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> Anti gun folks need to remember that there is a constitutional right to keep and bear arms that can not be infringed.


A mere technicality, RK. Anyway the governor must be planning on getting VA to secede from the Union again.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

My bet, a lot of natives will not comply with any draconian measures the Dems try to ram through into law.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

RK3369 said:


> Anti gun folks need to remember that there is a constitutional right to keep and bear arms that can not be infringed.


Oh? Sadly they are being allowed more and more every day.


----------

